# Menhaden



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking to net up some Menhaden for chum. Anybody know a good spot? Thinking about trying over in Blackwater bay. Open to suggestions.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen them everywhere from east bay, escambia bay, and santa rosa sound. Usually this time of year most bayous have a good concentration of them. I caught all I wanted on saturday near the I-10 bridge but usually seem them every morning going across garcon bridge as well.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are going by boat launch at Sanders beach boat launch(south K street). you will catch all you want right at the mouth of bayou chico!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: within a 100 yards of the ramp


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I was at the pier in orange beach, and from the beach all the way too the end of the fishing pier you can look down and see millions of bait fish. Most prob blue runner, 8 inch or so. If you threw a cast net, you would need a crane to pull it up.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Lejet said:


> Looking to net up some Menhaden for chum. Anybody know a good spot? Thinking about trying over in Blackwater bay. Open to suggestions.


I netted about 100lbs last week in one throw at the little bridge at Navarre Beach. There are schools everywhere. You just have to wait on them to come through the bridge.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

There are lots of them in Bayou Texar.


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Hoffman bayou is always loaded up with them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

aroundthehorn, i live in EPH and have been looking for them. Are they hanging in the shallows along the North end of the Bayou?


----------



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

they stay at the floridatown landing.. big schools just circling.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Usually big schools on the east side of the NAS bridge on your way out of Bayou Grande


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Going today. Any more infor for the Milton area?


----------

